# IG Markets - PureDeal Online?



## westcoasteagle (14 June 2008)

Hi all, 
i've recently trialled a few of the CFD trading platforms going around, and keen to hear thoughts or reviews from anyone using PureDeal from IG Markets?

From what i've experienced so far, it is the easiest and most straight forward system i've found. Its web based, free, DMA, quick, easy stop losses, etc., greating charting, and IG seem to offer great commission rates, and no minimum balance needed. 
From the test/demo trades i've made (won some, lost some of course...) it has clearly been the easist to manage and tweak to my preferences. Given its web based, i can also use it anywhere, from work, etc. 

For a newbie trader like myself, it seems to have everything i need, and more. But maybe its the cynic in me thinking "this is a little _too _good?" 

I dont want to sound like an ad for IG markets either, so please dont take my comments above as such. These are merely my early observations.

So, keen to hear if anyone has used it or experienced it, and if there is something fundamental i am overlooking here?

cheers


----------



## >Apocalypto< (14 June 2008)

westcoasteagle said:


> Hi all,
> i've recently trialled a few of the CFD trading platforms going around, and keen to hear thoughts or reviews from anyone using PureDeal from IG Markets?
> 
> From what i've experienced so far, it is the easiest and most straight forward system i've found. Its web based, free, DMA, quick, easy stop losses, etc., greating charting, and IG seem to offer great commission rates, and no minimum balance needed.
> ...




Yep i traded with IG Pure deal platform. Never had any probs with them. But the Pure deal platform is not DMA it's Market Maker. I agree very user friendly platform.


----------



## Porper (14 June 2008)

westcoasteagle said:


> Hi all,
> i've recently trialled a few of the CFD trading platforms going around, and keen to hear thoughts or reviews from anyone using PureDeal from IG Markets?
> 
> From what i've experienced so far, it is the easiest and most straight forward system i've found. Its web based, free, DMA, quick, easy stop losses, etc., greating charting, and IG seem to offer great commission rates, and no minimum balance needed.
> ...




I closed my account with them yesterday.

Pluses........Very easy platform to use.
                Good customer support.


Minuses......Very poor fills when using stop orders compared to other providors.
                If you get filled at an average price which is not a whole number(ie. 96.57) you cannot adjust the stop online, you have to ring them....not good !!

Brokerage extremely expensive if trading US stocks.

If you want to be a serious trader you should look at IB, although compared to IG it is difficult to learn...........but you will be using a proffesional platform.

No comparison between the two i.m.o.


----------



## 9Dragons (14 June 2008)

westcoasteagle said:


> Hi all,
> i've recently trialled a few of the CFD trading platforms going around, and keen to hear thoughts or reviews from anyone using PureDeal from IG Markets?
> 
> From what i've experienced so far, it is the easiest and most straight forward system i've found. Its web based, free, DMA, quick, easy stop losses, etc., greating charting, and IG seem to offer great commission rates, and no minimum balance needed.
> ...




Have u tried webIress?
I tried the IG demo, not very impressed.


----------



## Euler (14 June 2008)

westcoasteagle said:


> Hi all,
> i've recently trialled a few of the CFD trading platforms going around, and keen to hear thoughts or reviews from anyone using PureDeal from IG Markets? .........




Of the locals its arguably mid-range or better. I have only traded indices and forex with them and haven't had any major issues, as far as a MM goes. You have to understand what you are trading .... so read the PSD and understand the products you are going to trade well.

I have used WebIress trading the SPI and found it very expensive and limited package. According to the broker it was originally designed for the dealing desk and not for a trader. One major limitation was that it did not give more than current day intraday data. This may have changed now, as I haven't used it for over 12mths, so do your due diligence.

Agree that you could look at more professional packages, but in starting out, the IG platform is not a bad one to cut your teeth on.

*Repeat ... do some reseach and ensure the packages' current specifications and go from there. And fully understand the product you decide to trade, with all the built in safeguards **(for the MM of course)*


----------



## westcoasteagle (14 June 2008)

This is some great feedback, thanks guys. 

A few annoyances there i was wasnt aware of, (or haven't experienced yet)

Pardon my thinking it was DMA, i must've gotten some bum info from somewhere....and still learning.

I like the comment about it being a good place to start, because just playing around with it, i learnt a lot. For me, its all about making it simple, and learning the basics.

I do want to look at WebIress, so that'll be next i think.


----------



## westcoasteagle (14 June 2008)

Porper said:


> If you want to be a serious trader you should look at IB, although compared to IG it is difficult to learn...........but you will be using a proffesional platform.
> 
> No comparison between the two i.m.o.





sorry for a dumb question, but who is IB? I'm not aware of that one?


----------



## Porper (14 June 2008)

westcoasteagle said:


> sorry for a dumb question, but who is IB? I'm not aware of that one?




Ineractive Brokers, see home page   
http://individuals.interactivebrokers.com/en/main.php

As with some of the comments above, do your research and know the market you are trading.Most of all know your risk.


----------



## white_goodman (17 August 2008)

sorry can someone please explain to me the difference between market makers and DMA(what does DMA stand for?)


----------



## Boggo (17 August 2008)

white_goodman said:


> sorry can someone please explain to me the difference between market makers and DMA(what does DMA stand for?)




Google is excellent...
http://www.shareselect.com.au/knowl...erence/Direct-Market-Access-vs-Market-Makers/

With the DMA CFD provider model, the CFD trader experiences:

    * no additional spreads;
    * straight through processing;
    * potential to be a price taker or maker, and;
    * participate in opening and closing market auctions.

DMA providers should make no make no profits directly from performance of the client who is CFD trading as most have a 100% hedging methodology. This means that if you buy the CFD, the provider will instantly buy the underlying equity.

In comparison, the Market Maker (MM) CFD provider model:

    * doesn't always have the same prices as the exchange,
    * there is potential for additional spreads and potential requotes
    * Market makers are price takers only,
    * generally there is no participation in opening and closing market auctions and
    * as they have an alternative hedging methodology, there is the likelihood that they will profit directly from the performance of a clients position.


----------



## The_Snowman (17 August 2008)

DMA = Direct Market Access

WIKIPEDIA


----------



## white_goodman (17 August 2008)

thanks for the help, so what CFD providers give DMA?


----------



## korrupt_1 (17 August 2008)

white_goodman said:


> thanks for the help, so what CFD providers give DMA?




IG Market provides DMA through their L2 Dealer platform.


----------



## Boggo (17 August 2008)

white_goodman said:


> thanks for the help, so what CFD providers give DMA?




I am very happy with Marketech, they quietly do what they say and their software never seems to have issues at inappropriate times. 

They only trade the ASX and the ASX indices though, worth a look if that is what you need.
http://www.marketech.com.au/

I have found that bigger certainly does not mean better when it comes to CFD's (I haven't used IB, they seem professional).
The Burger King and the Maccas of CFD's I have had experience with and can comment on (from my experience with them).

Be wary.

Just my


----------



## Wysiwyg (17 August 2008)

I can find OTC contracts in the IG Markets L2 platform but I can`t find the DMA futures.!!!!!!!! 

Where are the *DMA* futures for trading???????
please.



> Over the counter contracts
> 
> Exchanges trade in a limited number of standard contract types. Exchange-traded products are therefore relatively inflexible. A company with a particular risk exposure may find it difficult to hedge it precisely using exchange-traded contracts, and may therefore enter into an over the counter (OTC) contract, normally with a bank or similar financial institution.




This is my dictionary page with no DMA futures.


----------



## white_goodman (18 August 2008)

Boggo said:


> I am very happy with Marketech, they quietly do what they say and their software never seems to have issues at inappropriate times.
> 
> They only trade the ASX and the ASX indices though, worth a look if that is what you need.
> http://www.marketech.com.au/
> ...




if i was to trade aussie stocks would it be better to be with an OTC CFD or ASXCFD (presume this is DMA)... is there more stocks to choose from with OTC CFD's?


----------



## white_goodman (18 August 2008)

ive been lurking around the IG website and this was in the FAQ, doesnt this mean its DMA...?

_"Some CFD providers will only offer CFDs on share prices derived from the market price. Under the 'market maker' model, the CFD provider has a super-low headline commission rate but adds a spread to the exchange price, so your total dealing cost is the 'low' headline commission rate plus the added spread or 'skewed' price. If you receive re-quotes on your CFD orders the chances are that you are receiving a price that is skewed against you - and hence costing you money.

*However, when you trade CFDs with IG Markets you only deal at the genuine market price, so you don't have to worry about these hidden costs.*

Likewise IG Markets always quotes a live two-way (bid and offer) price, whereas some other CFD providers will only quote a bid or an offer price depending on whether you want to go long or short."_


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 August 2008)

> Some CFD providers will only offer *CFDs on share prices *derived from the market price





Whitey, i think IG Markets has CFD DMA on Australian shares in the L2 platform.

Indices,Commodities etc. the L2 Platform and the Pure Deal platform are `market maker` model.

Also shares in Pure Deal are in `market maker` model.


----------



## white_goodman (18 August 2008)

Wysiwyg said:


> Whitey, i think IG Markets has CFD DMA on Australian shares in the L2 platform.
> 
> Indices,Commodities etc. the L2 Platform and the Pure Deal platform are `market maker` model.
> 
> Also shares in Pure Deal are in `market maker` model.




is it really that much of a negative of using CFD's to buy shares in the puredeal platform? the spreads cant be that big?


----------



## Wysiwyg (18 August 2008)

white_goodman said:


> is it really that much of a negative of using CFD's to buy shares in the puredeal platform? the spreads cant be that big?





If you want to play the psuedo market then it is available.


----------



## MikeeK (15 July 2013)

IG Markets are Dodgy - they say they don't requote.  Instead they disallow the trade going through and then say "Sorry pirce is no longer valid, an effective re-quote." Don't believe in the marketing hype. This is esp the case if you start making some money they will punish you individually. I can record on my screen and play a vdo to prove this.



westcoasteagle said:


> Hi all,
> i've recently trialled a few of the CFD trading platforms going around, and keen to hear thoughts or reviews from anyone using PureDeal from IG Markets?
> 
> From what i've experienced so far, it is the easiest and most straight forward system i've found. Its web based, free, DMA, quick, easy stop losses, etc., greating charting, and IG seem to offer great commission rates, and no minimum balance needed.
> ...


----------



## Trembling Hand (15 July 2013)

MikeeK said:


> IG Markets are Dodgy - they say they don't requote.  Instead they disallow the trade going through and then say "Sorry pirce is no longer valid, an effective re-quote." Don't believe in the marketing hype. This is esp the case if you start making some money they will punish you individually. I can record on my screen and play a vdo to prove this.




SO? You are playing with a synthetic market. Go play with the big boys and watch how much slippage you get, especially in a fast market. Take it on the chin like a grown up its a lot easier getting a fill with CFDs than chasing thin bids.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (15 July 2013)

Why not use IGs DMA?


----------

